# Bridge Reel



## stcold4506 (Oct 15, 2008)

Friend gave me aPenn 209 today and said it was only good for trolling, anyone ever used one for pier/bridge fishing? Thanks!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I have used them to drop over the side of a stationary boat fishing for snapper and grouper, so I'm sure it would be fine for a bridge or pier. NOT for casting though.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

You could use a balloon and just keep feeding it line too. With the right wind/current, you should be able to get it out a ways.


----------



## stcold4506 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I'll try it


----------

